# 8ft Fish Tank



## Fatal (Jan 15, 2012)

Hey guys, i plan on buying an 8ft Fish Tank, mainly because i have some fish in my 4ft tank that get large and i want to give them the extra room when they get bigger. I don't want to spend hundreds of dollars on this tank, I'm hoping i can get the whole set-up for $800 (second hand). But i was wondering for a tank 8x2x2 in good condition with a stand and lid, how much am i looking at? I have seen some on Ebay for $800 that look in good condition with a stand and top, they include decorations and filter as well. One was only $350 but had a crack in the bottom that was repaired with a 10mm glass plate.

Also it would be good if you could tell me a good filtration system for an 8x2x2 because if I buy one without a filter or an average filter I would like to buy a good filter system.

By the way I'm from Australia so not sure how fish tanks are priced in America, the currency is roughly the same but i know that items are not priced the same here as yours.


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

i would be willing to pay 500-900 for an 8ft tank. it aall depends on the condition. a good filtration system for a tank like that is either 2-3 fx5 or a 125g+ sump. i would recomend sump over then fx5 though


----------



## ndblaikie (Oct 12, 2011)

Wont even say what some of the prices here in my area of Canada for an 8ft tank, either used or new!

Agreed on going with a large sump / wetdry filter compared to over $500+ for 2 FX5's if you don't already own them.


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

ndblaikie said:


> Wont even say what some of the prices here in my area of Canada for an 8ft tank, either used or new!
> 
> Agreed on going with a large sump / wetdry filter compared to over $500+ for 2 FX5's if you don't already own them.


cost wise i believe a sump can be more pricey than 2-3 fx5


----------



## Nodalizer (Nov 7, 2011)

Fatal, you have to remember this is an overseas forum. Us auzzys are not so common on here hehe. But in australia, I would think you might find a setup without any frills for 800 second hand.

But there is always good steals around that pop up.


----------



## Fatal (Jan 15, 2012)

Nodalizer said:


> Fatal, you have to remember this is an overseas forum. Us auzzys are not so common on here hehe. But in australia, I would think you might find a setup without any frills for 800 second hand.
> 
> But there is always good steals around that pop up.


Mate is it me or are our fish here so much mroe expensive than in America? I went to buy a Pleco from the store and for one that was only 2" it was $43. And for the $800 tank you're talking about an included filter?


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

Fatal said:


> Nodalizer said:
> 
> 
> > Fatal, you have to remember this is an overseas forum. Us auzzys are not so common on here hehe. But in australia, I would think you might find a setup without any frills for 800 second hand.
> ...


depends on the pleco. a snowball will cost more than a comon. it depends on the filter and such but you have to compare prices in your area as mine will be different


----------



## Fatal (Jan 15, 2012)

jd lover said:


> Fatal said:
> 
> 
> > Nodalizer said:
> ...


It was a Sailfin Pleco


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

was it locally breed or something? seems way over prices.


----------



## Nodalizer (Nov 7, 2011)

Naa, normal price. My 1 foot pleco was worth $200 to replace heh

I have to buy stuff like fish online now to get them cheaper.


----------



## ranchialex (Dec 4, 2011)

8" common pleco in India runs under $1. I buy 4"ers and return 'em when they get too big.

Personally I'd guess a DIY sump would be a lot cheaper than 2-3 FX5s.


----------



## Fatal (Jan 15, 2012)

Nodalizer said:


> Naa, normal price. My 1 foot pleco was worth $200 to replace heh
> 
> I have to buy stuff like fish online now to get them cheaper.


I would rather pay $200 for a foot long Pleco then $43 for a 5cm one. For starters small fish have a higher chance of dying for no reason what so ever. A foot long Pleco would be next to invincible, plus you don't have to wait 3 years for it to get that big. Also you are from Australia which my question was generally stating i think the fish here are overpriced compared to America.


----------



## Nodalizer (Nov 7, 2011)

I dunno. I think they are comparable. Just need to shop around. I have found online fish shops to be very cheap and one of my locals does decent prises comparable to what the guys on here say they pay. (except India it seems)


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

well if you have locally breed/farm raised fish they will be cheaper as to imported ones. the discus i get are from singapore and the price costs be 1/3 to 1/2 more than the locally bred ones here. but the asian bred seems better to me. likewise in asia you can get the same discus for much cheaper than i can.

shipping costs money


----------



## Nodalizer (Nov 7, 2011)

By Online, I meant online Australian not imported. Australia has some pretty strict import laws for live stock and the like. Costs a lot to import, you need a license or exemption.


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

Nodalizer said:


> By Online, I meant online Australian not imported. Australia has some pretty strict import laws for live stock and the like. Costs a lot to import, you need a license or exemption.


im sure alot of places requires license to to import/export but if its locally farm it should be alot cheaper. try asking you lfs if its was from a local breeder or if they had to get it from a supplier.

if the import law really is strict then i can see why it would cost alot more than the us


----------



## Fatal (Jan 15, 2012)

Ok guys just another quick question, my current 4ft tank holds: 2 Blue Acaras, 1 Nicaragua, 1 Redtail Shark, 2 Severums, 2 Kribensis, 1 Convict and 1 Firemouth. I want a larger tank for when these fish get bigger. The 2 Kribs will stay in the 4ft tank but the rest will be moved to the larger tank. Should i get a 8ft tank or a 6ft? Would they be ok in a 6ft tank being at maximum size? Or would 8ft be better? I know the bigger then better but i'm just wondering if a 6ft would do the job, simply because it's easier to move and setup etc.


----------



## Fatal (Jan 15, 2012)

Bump* Sorry but i need this question answered.


----------



## Fatal (Jan 15, 2012)

Can someone answer please. I need to know this by next week.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

Its always bigger is better, bear in mind though that 6ft tanks are fairly common and will be much cheaper..

I don't know the nicaragua, but i think the rest would be fine in 6ft...


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

Fatal said:


> Can someone answer please. I need to know this by next week.


Totally off the subject but is that a Afra Cobue as your Avatar?


----------



## Fatal (Jan 15, 2012)

cantrell00 said:


> Fatal said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone answer please. I need to know this by next week.
> ...


It sure is, he's quite a looker but when i tried to make the picture smaller the pixels went all **** so it's blurry. If you can tell me a site or program that can condense picture while keeping the resolution clear that would be awesome.


----------



## dsouthworth (Sep 7, 2011)

Aha. W/C or F1 pleco's here. 
I was looking at a L14, WC for $250!! $175 for F1

Vancouver BC


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

Fatal said:


> cantrell00 said:
> 
> 
> > Fatal said:
> ...


polyview.com


----------



## Shahlvah (Dec 28, 2011)

I just bought one, 8 feet, 240 gallon complete setup
Includes tank 8x2x2, canopy, stand, two xp3's, complete wetdry system, 3d background, two 48" glo brand duel t5 fixtures, glass tops, sand (aragamax), and rocks $1200, the aquarium is in mint condition . My problem at this time is that the moving company got there saw the tank and said...to heavy, can't lift it...turn around and left leaving the tank behind... :-? 
I am quoting another moving company, this was weird to said the least.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Fatal, I think a 6ft tank would be sufficient. Look into something like a 180gal (72x24x24). I wish I would have went that route as the extra width is nice compared to my 135gal (72x18x24). 6ft tanks are a lot more common and you will most likely save yourself quite a bit of money. I picked up my 135gal with stand, lights, filters, and heaters for $300.

Good luck!


----------



## Fatal (Jan 15, 2012)

CjCichlid said:


> Fatal, I think a 6ft tank would be sufficient. Look into something like a 180gal (72x24x24). I wish I would have went that route as the extra width is nice compared to my 135gal (72x18x24). 6ft tanks are a lot more common and you will most likely save yourself quite a bit of money. I picked up my 135gal with stand, lights, filters, and heaters for $300.
> 
> Good luck!


Wow that's a bargain, however my boss is giving me a 6ft tank and said another new 6ft is coming in and i could have that as well for free. 2 6ft tanks for free


----------



## Steveboos (Dec 23, 2011)

Fatal, tank them both and split up the fish!! That would be awesome!! A 12 foot long section of tanks.... I can see it now....


----------

